# Tomy Set Tracks Summary



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

With the addition of the new Long Beach set, I decided I needed a refresher on the track contents of the larger Tomy sets. Here is a tally for the Super International, Long Beach, Giant, Four Way Split, and Big Block Battler sets.

Track SI LB Giant 4WS BBB
Terminal 2 1 1 2 1
15" straight 12 23 16 2 11
lap counter 0 1 1 2 1
9" straight 2 6 4 8 2
9" squeeze 0 0 1 0 1
9" x-over 0 0 2 0 0
6" straight 8 1 3 0 1
3" straight 6 1 3 2 0
18" curve 0 5 0 0 0
15" curve 1 0 0 0 0
12" curve 6 2 2 18 4
12" banked 0 0 4 0 4
9" 1/4 curve 12 1 27 8 15
9" curve 9 0 4 2 2
6" curve 28 24 0 0 0

Sorry about the lack of formatting. I hope you can follow it.

I wonder if they'll ever offer a set with lots of straights and no curves less than 12" radius. As is, they tease us with one or the other.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

That's good info!

I have put in a xls and pdf format.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

This is the exact method I used when deciding what to purchase to build my track after settling on the layout design. I wanted to minimize my track "by the piece" purchases.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> This is the exact method I used when deciding what to purchase to build my track after settling on the layout design. I wanted to minimize my track "by the piece" purchases.


I am in the midst of the exact same process. Glad to know I'm thinking the right way. It's not only more convenient, but it seems a lot more economical. Plus, you wind up with a very decent number of RTR cars to get started with!!


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

After designing my layout, I purchased (2) Super Internationals, (1) Big Block Battlers, and (1) Giant Raceway, in order to have the appropriate number (50+) of leftover 9" 1/4 curves.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Too bad we cant recycle the damn things( 9" turns) back to racemasters...


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

rudykizuty said:


> Plus, you wind up with a very decent number of RTR cars to get started with!!


Exactly. I saved money (in a roundabout way) AND got 8 super G's to break out.


----------



## jimbo-slots (Feb 28, 2006)

We should all send all of our left over 9" turns back to Race Masters, maybe they will get the hint when boxes of this stuff lands on their door step?


----------

